# Wild Bill I need help



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Wild Bill

I need a little help with a JCM2000 DSL
The short and sweet is the amp took a fall and broke one of the cement resistors on the board (grid resistor I thinks) and than after it fired back up blew one of the traces on the board and the HT fuse.Marshall was good enough to supply me with a new board ( at a decent price) but it differs from the old one somewhat.(see pics)They said this was the boardto replace the one in my 2000.see pics sorry not the greatest.As you can see the origional board has been modified somewhat compaired to the new one....Do these mods need to be done to the new board and do you think this is Marshall's way of cost cutting (one board fo all and mod it for different models?)I really need this amp up and running again any help you can provide is greatly appreciated..Also I'm in Hamilton do you have a shop to repair this,Im no expert but also not afraid to give it a shot either and i know the precautions needed to work inside an amp.....
Please Help
You can also PM me if you would rather do it that way

Hey how do I post pics???

D


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

If I could figure out how to post pics I could post some for you LOL

D


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Lol, to post pics use the:

```
[IMG]IMAGE URL[/IMG]
```
 tags.

You get the image URL by uploading it somewhere... ie: ImageShack.us


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

el84 said:


> Hi Wild Bill
> 
> I need a little help with a JCM2000 DSL
> The short and sweet is the amp took a fall and broke one of the cement resistors on the board (grid resistor I thinks) and than after it fired back up blew one of the traces on the board and the HT fuse.Marshall was good enough to supply me with a new board ( at a decent price) but it differs from the old one somewhat.(see pics)They said this was the boardto replace the one in my 2000.see pics sorry not the greatest.As you can see the origional board has been modified somewhat compaired to the new one....Do these mods need to be done to the new board and do you think this is Marshall's way of cost cutting (one board fo all and mod it for different models?)I really need this amp up and running again any help you can provide is greatly appreciated..Also I'm in Hamilton do you have a shop to repair this,Im no expert but also not afraid to give it a shot either and i know the precautions needed to work inside an amp.....
> ...


I've sent you a PM, Mr. V! Again, don't bother with pics. They rarely show what a tech needs to see. Especially with circuit boards, where the connections are done with copper traces on the bottom. These are always a rat's nest and even if you've got the board in your hands it's still a PITA to try to trace them.

That's why we invented schematics! Once you've learned what the different symbols mean there's no more guess work. That resistor goes to THIS grid, and so on. No screwin' around.

I'm afraid this is one I'd need to actually see before I could sound useful.

As I said in my PM, this is an example of how modern circuit boards can cost a LOT more to repair! You burned some traces. Often this can be repaired with some wire jumpers and you don't have to pay for a new board. Even so. it always takes a lot more time. With an-old fashioned handwired amp if a screen resistor smoked you'd just tack in a new one! Taking the amp out of the cabinet takes longer.

However, it's still a Marshall and we should ALWAYS save Marshalls!

If it was a Booger then maybe we should just have buried it...

Don't worry...it will live again!


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

Wild Bill

Thanks for the reply...I will contact you off board about getting this to you....
I agree about the modern circuts being more complicated.......I can read a schematic and have some knowledge about amps but I'm far from an amp tech.LOL

Thanks again
D


----------

